# didn't realize what a rare find i had.......



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

About 3 months ago I sold a dwarf octopus to a customer. My supplier had mis-informed me that the octo had been collected in florida, so when I saw it I told the customer it was an O. Mercatoris, which is the most commonly collected dwarf octo originating from florida. Anyway, I found out yesterday that this octo is actually a O. Chierchiae, otherwise known as a dwarf pacific zebra octo, which is apparently a highly sought after yet rare species. I was skeptical until I saw this picture.









Anyway, after doing some research I found that this is apparently a large-egged species that may potentially be bred in captivity. I plan on talking to my supplier that shipped me the first octopus and seeing if I can aquire about 6 more and try to start a breeding program with this rare species later this summer, i'll keep you all posted : )


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh wow - I'll bet you could have kicked yourself when you found out what it actually was. It's a very unusual looking creature - do you have any more pictures?

Please do let us know if your supplier manages to acquire any more!


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

No more pic's as of yet, but the owner of the little guy is a very regular customer/friend of mine so now that I am aware of what this little gem truly is I plan on working very closely with him. I'll post pics when I can


----------

